# Favorite foods?



## Trail_Ridin (Sep 27, 2011)

What are your tiels favorite foods/treat/snacks? I'm trying to find something my tiel may love to hand feed him, just curious what some of your birds love. 

Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Millet, corn, broccoli, sunflower seeds (for most, for some reason almost none of my birds are really interested in them.) O and those honey treat sticks!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine love all the things that Roxy wrote, and mine love leafy greens like Romaine and Spinach sometimes Ill hold a piece and they'll eat it from my hands. Sometimes Ill hand feed mine some seeds from their seed mix, mostly in the morning when Im changing their food and they climb over to me because they cant wait so Ill pick out a couple of their favs( which for Cupid is buckwheat) and hand them to them to tide them over.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Milet , Timothy hay the safe stuff from the pet stores, Apple , And today Smokey tried my cheese,egg and top ramen noodles hehe, Kale, celery


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

belle loves romaine lettuce that has been soaking or drenched in water... I never figured it our untill she was without water for an hour as she was on the table. Put lettuce and a cucumber out as I ate my own salad... now she's addicted to the green lettuce.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

My teils love millet, corn, broccolini, grated carrot (they turn orange), egg biscuit, wholemeal bread, pasta.
I think thats all, they like anything that goes into my mouth, i have to limit what i give them, if it was up to them anything i ate they would too, haha


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

corn, peas, alfalfa, snow pea sprouts or anything that i'm eating. he loves ginger biscuits, rice crackers, pasta, fried egg, watermelon, and will sometimes nibble on meat. most of those things he won't eat in his cage though, only when he's out and i'm eating them too.


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

my babies love broccoli and celery, romaine lettuce. my adult birds won't touch anything I put in there  but the babies try anything  they didn't like sweet potatoes though. I gave them some mixed veggies, but they only ate the green ones.


----------



## Trail_Ridin (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Parsley is a huge hit at my house. All my different type birds love it.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine love millet spray and pumpkin seeds.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely all baby greens, but mostly fresh brussel sprouts and snap peas. They love them.


----------



## tuni324 (Aug 1, 2010)

Both mine love Corn Chex cereal. They will run over to me when they hear the crackle of the bag! Oh yeah, peas, corn, eggs. cheese, and millet too!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

my birds love coleslaw mix, it's already cut up and it's easy for them to eat.


----------



## Emi (Jul 20, 2009)

My little guy goes absolutely nuts when I show him lettuce. I like to hang non-seed foods from the bars so it's more natural, but he tears through it before I get a chance to hang it properly, the little weirdo.

Goes without saying that he loves millet, but he also loves his sunflower seeds and makes a fuss when there's none left in his seed mix so throws everything else around. And yet the stuff he doesn't like so much and throws around is suddenly delicious when I buy it as a snack treat from the pet store.

Something I found out recently is that he loves cucumber skin, which is just... strange. Nevermind the actual cucumber, yuck, doesn't like that. No, it's the skin he goes for...


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunflower seeds and dandelion.

Even the meaniest, less sociable of my flock, comes to my fingers to have some seeds. It's unbelievable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

millet, kale, brocholli, peas, carrots, corn, mango (dally), grapes (munch), blueberries (dally), papaya, raisons, craisons, dried apples, dried pineapple, dried kiwi, green beans, pasta, rice, egg (no more because i give pellets), pellets, seeds, apple cinnamon cherios, whole wheat toast, and dally has an obsession with trying to steal my candy and lucky charms cereal. she goes nuts for them. but i wont let her have them.


----------

